

Volatile: Almost Useless for Multi-Threaded Programming (2007) - signa11
https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2007/11/30/volatile-almost-useless-for-multi-threaded-programming/

======
krylon
I am a little surprised that somebody wrote a blog post over this. Shouldn't
it be obvious?

(Okay, as far as I remember, the volatile keyword in Java, when applied to
primitive types, will cause access to those variables to be atomic. But then
again, Java is not C/C++.)

~~~
rolfeb
Read the comments on the blog posting :-)

